# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  صدر:كتاب فتح الولي الناصر بشرح روضة الناظر للشيخ علي الضويحي

## أبا إبراهيم عبدالرحمن

عضو هيئة كبار العلماء سابقاً والاصولي المعروف

من دار ابن الجوزي 
6مجلدات
السعر عند الناشر 170ريال سعودي
ووصل عندهم امس الاربعاء 

وقد يوزع للمكتبات الاخرى يوم السبت

وتلفون ابن الجوزي012107228

عنوانهم مقابل جامعة الامام

حفكم الله وزادنا وإياكم علماً وعملا.

----------


## ابو اسلام المصرى

هذا الشرح من افضل شروح الروضة

----------

